# Impossible car



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all this is my first drawing in over 5 yrs. Didn't know what to do so decided to do something imaginary, I've called it the impossible car as you couldn't actually drive it. I know it's rubbish but I enjoyed it, it's eased me into it nicely.









I enjoyed it so much I did another quickie (it's a washing line encase anyone can't work it out.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice way to ease back in. These are nice drawings that show you have some good skills.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

I took time off for a few intervals of years, raising kids, etc. Just ease yourself back in, and if you can keep it up, you'll notice a dramatic increase in skill. But you're definitely talented as is.


----------

